# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Company Registration

## Ishmaelmo

Hi All,

Is it a good idea to register a company even though is not running? 

I have a long term plan to raise funds, so I was wondering if I need to register my business before the actual start date.

Your help will be much appreciated.

Regards, 

Ishmael

----------


## Dave A

> I have a long term plan to raise funds


The answer is probably dependent on the details of that plan.

----------


## AmithS

Also keep in mind you will have to maintain the legal entity even if you not using it or it will be deregistered.

----------

Ishmaelmo (14-Nov-18)

----------

